# DNP: New batch Taylor made



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Had anyone used the new batch? Used the previous batch when the changed and it was awesome (250mg caps)

these are apparently the same, but no label, and different colour caps. Anyone used?


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/292562-tm-dnp/?do=embed

I'm sure this log the guys were using the new batch.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

I got mine just under a week ago so mine is probably the new batch. Green/yellow ish powder inside caps. I don't recall the packaging having a label. Works a treat.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

This s**t fvcking insane. Think i've got like 400mg roughly in my system and i'm power knackered! Had to take a few minutes rest inbetween sets as i'm so out of breath, but could also be down to the cold I had few days ago, yesterday was not as bad though so probably mainly down to the DNP dose i took this morning.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

QuadFather94 said:


> Had anyone used the new batch? Used the previous batch when the changed and it was awesome (250mg caps)
> 
> these are apparently the same, but no label, and different colour caps. Anyone used?


 Yes I've used they are very potent.

however it baffles me why people would sell to you, I wouldn't, if it's not a question about the legitimacy of Sphinx or Baltic tren being good to go after purchasing, it's now Dnp. Seriously just use the stuff.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

QuadFather94 said:


> Had anyone used the new batch? Used the previous batch when the changed and it was awesome (250mg caps)
> 
> these are apparently the same, but no label, and different colour caps. Anyone used?


 I would say they are better even than the last ones at 250mg (the ones with the warning label)

Either way good to go and will strip fat off of you like nothing else.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

RedStar said:


> Yes I've used they are very potent.
> 
> however it baffles me why people would sell to you, I wouldn't, if it's not a question about the legitimacy of Sphinx or Baltic tren being good to go after purchasing, it's now Dnp. Seriously just use the stuff.


 Bit harsh. I'm a very paranoid person sorry, just wanted to be sure and get some validation.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone else used these? Thinking about adding them into my contest prep. Pics below

View attachment IMG_2236.JPG


----------



## kcutz (Jan 5, 2017)

mate your covers are f**ked now


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kcutz said:


> mate your covers are f**ked now


 What?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

kcutz said:


> mate your covers are f**ked now


 Oh right I see!!! lol it's only the bed cover lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## StevensCat (Feb 17, 2017)

Why is there powder all over the place? Did you open a cap?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

StevensCat said:


> Why is there powder all over the place? Did you open a cap?


 Nope I belive one broke whilst in the resealable pouch covering the rest


----------



## StevensCat (Feb 17, 2017)

QuadFather94 said:


> Nope I belive one broke whilst in the resealable pouch covering the rest


 Ahhh I see.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I still have 2 tubs of the hack125 from a few years ago.I think it may well be time for a blast soon


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> I would say they are better even than the last ones at 250mg (the ones with the warning label)
> 
> Either way good to go and will strip fat off of you like nothing else.


 I was about to order it last night and turned into a big girls blouse at the last minute.  Went for clen instead Too many scare stories going around. Yeah, I get its probably overblown like anything "roid" related.

Think I would be more comfortable if they did a 125mg. Suppose you could open a cap and dump half it away


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Gonna do 250mg DNP & T3 a day on my next cut.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am coming to the end of a 2 week run of the 250mg Taylor Made stuff.

I wouldnt say that it is the strongest DNP but it certainly is DNP, body temp has been up and having sleepless nights.

Fat does seem to be dropping off too, i have been trying to stick to around 2300 cals, low carbs during the week. Weekend i do let mself go a little.

Ste


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

steve89 said:


> I am coming to the end of a 2 week run of the 250mg Taylor Made stuff.
> 
> I wouldnt say that it is the strongest DNP but it certainly is DNP, body temp has been up and having sleepless nights.
> 
> ...


 You been doing any liss cardio?


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> You been doing any liss cardio?


 I have been trying to do a 20 min jog on the treadmill every day, it is getting harder each day and turning more into powerwalking on slight incline mate


----------



## jwbs (Oct 1, 2014)

Hello, just posted here (I found the thread from google search so I didn't know there was a newer thread), wrote my experience on the new TM DNP, bought mid March

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/270044-taylor-made-dnp/?page=4&do=embed


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

steve89 said:


> *Ste*


 That you BIG DADDY?


----------

